# Serra I D Please



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I just picked this fish up and am not sure if its a Rhom or Compressus?
I dont think its a sanchezi, the serrai all run the same way nice and neat.
However there is a lil red at the gill plate and anal fin.
It def has spots and not bars but I'm still not sure.
It is 5+ inches and very active since I brought it home this morning.

Any help on IDing this fish is much appreciated :nod: 
Hopefully these pics will do but if not I will take some more asap


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks to me like there is bars...so I would say compressus....however the shape looks more rhombeus to me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Looks to me like there is bars*...so I would say compressus....however the shape looks more rhombeus to me.


Good eye GG, Now that you mention it I do see it a lil but it could go either way.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i would say compressus...we need frank haha


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

does comp get red eyes? Juz wondering cuz mine's clear. Beautfiul p feefa!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

massabsamurai said:


> does comp get red eyes? Juz wondering cuz mine's clear. Beautfiul p feefa!


Thaks ms,
I think they have redish eyes but some may be clear, my guys are red like a rhom duh you probably saw that already


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a rhom to me guys


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

the shape is very distinct i could only guess that its a rhom??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks alot for the opinions so far guys much appreciated
Here are some more pics, some with the flash on.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i see absolutely NO bars... im gonna say rhom for sure


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> the shape is very distinct i could only guess that its a rhom??


The pics are decieving, its a slightly taller than it looks.
So far its a rhom but hopefully Frank and Bioteach will chime in also


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Undescribed species. Can't input anymore than that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input Frank and everyone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To read a bit more about your fish go here: http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html . Image 1a and 1b.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome Frank, I have never seen that on OPEFE before


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

hastatus said:


> To read a bit more about your fish go here: http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html . Image 1a and 1b.


Thanks for the extra info on this fish Frank,

I was very happy to read of it's rapid growth rate and it will hopefully get the same sparkle shown in pic 1b.

I assume it will get to be as big as a reg Compressus?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Great looking Serra Feefa. hes got fanatastic colour to him. nice work


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks an awesome fish no matter what it is







, nice pickup Feefa!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys so far I'm happy with it


----------

